# All those nails and screws



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

Setting up my new workshop in a smaller space, trying to organize everything nice. Give me some ideas on how you organize all those nails and screws you have! You want them to be easy to see and get to, but all nice and separated (no three inch spikes in with the finish nails).

I have tried those little plastic cabinets, those are okay if you have a few of everything. Glass jars are okay but you can't see what's in the jar behind sometimes....

Have you built something yourself or reassigned a piece of furniture to better serve you? Or found THE thing at the big box stores?

Looking forward to some suggestions.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Screw jar lids to the underside of shelving.
Fill jars, screw into lids.
Put hammers, screwdrivers, nail sets, bits, etc, to install said fasteners, on said shelves.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

To be able to see the jars clearly, arrange them with the biggest jars on the back row, and the smallest on the front rows... stagger the jars, left and right, so that they are not directly in front of one another.

Be sure to allow plenty of space between the jars so you can get your hands in there to grip them and turn them.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I use these:
http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/...clinchers-82564.aspx?ev3=recommended_products
Color coded for screws/nails/fimish/electrical.
Stacked up in a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

dougp23 said:


> Have you....found THE thing at the big box stores?


I have. 













I think these Stanley organizers are really nice. The FatMax ones are even better. 

Notice the indents in the cover around the corners of each bin. This allows you to remove any bin(s) and the rest of them won't slide around in the empty space when you're carrying the case. That feature is also nice because you can just take out the bin with the screws or nails (or whatever else) you need instead of bringing the whole case or taking what you need and putting the stuff in another smaller, more portable container. 

Everything stays in place really well. I have taken this case and shaken the hell out of it, and even my tiny finish nails won't escape into other bins. 

They're stackable, and available in different depths. This one here cost $12. Can't beat that.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yea...like Jay, I love those containers....HF makes a similar one....same dimensions....

I use them for all the small stuff....I have them organized by function...for example, one is for picture hanging....has small wall anchors, hooks, etc....even the right size drill...my wife loves it....she grabs it and takes it to the task.....has all the stuff she needs....

I made this to keep them stored...










For reqular nails and the like.....I have a few drawers that I just keep the original boxes in. Unless you step on the box...it works fine....and tells you what is inside.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

throw away half that you have:wink:


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> throw away half that you have:wink:


Murphy's Law says I will look at this stuff and say "I haven't used these in ten years! Toss 'em!", and the next week, I will be at the hardware store buying those things I tossed because NOW I need them! I've lived it, so I know!! If I can keep all I have, I almost always seem to find something (or someone like a neighbor) that can use them.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

Dougy ...your kidding yourself

i too am a old screw, bent nail hoarder:help:


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> Dougy ...your kidding yourself
> 
> i too am a old screw, bent nail hoarder:help:


Lol! I use my bent nails to hang things from on the Sheetrock wall on one side of the workshop. Sad, but true.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the stanley kits work great, i have several of the like. (same design differnt brands).. which i keep in my truck to take on site. one geared up with various fasteners i need when hanging siding, another geared up for general carpentry, one for finish carpentry housing nails for my 18 guage 16 gauge and 23 gauge.. and another for punch list work at the end of finishing a house.. (hinge screws, wall anchors, mounting shelving and cabinets)

the best set up is the Thanos Systainer,, though much more expensive its the only one that has a lifetime warrenty, if it breaks they replace it free


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

In general, usage determines storage.

Hardware stores will give you their tiny cardboard fastener boxes for the asking when restocking their shelves. Fastener suppliers are Servistar and Hillman. The most common size I worked with with Hillman was about 1" x 1" x 2".

Or build your own out of cereal box corrugated cardboard, with each box size being twice the volume of the previous one. I made a wooden form to bend the cardboard to size. Coating them with polyurethane gives them strength and water resistance. Don't use shoebox cardboard.


----------



## MajorMedicalBoy (Nov 13, 2011)

*Bins*








I can post the schematics if need be.


----------



## mgp roofing (Aug 15, 2011)

MajorMedicalBoy said:


> View attachment 47528
> 
> I can post the schematics if need be.


I like this idea for my new shop, so yes, please post the schematics for this. I have some of the containers with the little compartments in the truck, too. One has the nails etc I need for siding repairs and other odd carpentry type jobs, the other has a variety of screws, nuts and bolts and blind rivets; one even has all the little rivets etc I need to make running repairs to my (and everyone else's) Roman armour when I am at reenactment events.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Jay 78 said:


> I have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


\

Now I need to go buy a few more of these, I have several of them now that I keep my router bits, bearings and router things in.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

These are $10 at HD:









You can stack them, slide them in on rails, reconfigure them. I have five of them for wood screws, nails, nuts/bolts, anchors, other fasteners. The big boxes of nails go in a workbench drawer.

As noted one great advantage of these things is that you can grab them and go for projects around and outside the house.


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 30, 2012)

Since I do finish carpentry and have to haul the screws and nails with me and I do cabinetmaking, etc in my shop, I have lots of tote boxes for tool, screw, nail, sandpaper, paint supplies, drywall tools, etc...all marked for easy finding. I use empty mixed nut cans, ice cream pails, and other containers I recycle as containers inside the tote boxes, all marked for different types of screws, nails, hardware, etc. This system really works because I can stack the tote boxes, grab the one I need and have all the sizes I need where ever I want to work. The same goes for the tool tote boxes. All the accessories for the particular tool are in the box so I don't have to run around looking for stuff. Organization and neatness make for a pleasant work experience.


----------



## bikerpowell (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm probably no help, but I swear the best thing that I have used is just a big plastic container with individual square slide out boxes.


----------



## MajorMedicalBoy (Nov 13, 2011)




----------

